# Constipation brick wall. Can I go the enema route?



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

This is my 3rd pregnancy and I have had severe constipation with each. Example....have been pretty constipated the last several weeks despite:
-Daily water intake of close to 1 gallon
-very high fiber intake
-daily consuption of all "right" foods (prunes, fruits, veggies, etc, etc)
-2x daily colace
-nightly senokat

After nothing for 3 days I went the Milk of Mag route....two full doses over the course of the day. Nothing.

Had Dr appt. Told her I was 4 days in and nothing worked. She said to go buy Miralax and take a dose a day until I get some action. But said it works well and should only take one. I am now getting ready for a 3rd does (over 3 days).

Coffee doesn't help. I workout and exercise everyday. You name it, I have tried it.

So my question....can I go the saline enema route at this point? I have very low risk pregnancies, no history of preterm labor of any kind, am 24 wks now.

Thoughts?


----------



## ChocolateNummies (Apr 9, 2007)

Just wanted to throw one more idea out there. I've been more prone to constipation this pregnancy. Not nearly to the extent you are, however I start noticing a difference if I forget to take my cod liver oil for a couple of days. Once I start back up again on my 1-2 Tablespoons a day things are easier. I've been taking the Garden of Life brand and the taste is not bad but I do chase it with some juice just to get the oily feel out of my mouth.

No advice on the saline enema though. Hope you get some relief one way or the other.


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

I used them a couple times with each pregnancy. Never had any issues and it was a nice relief. I feel your pain momma! good luck!


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

If you're taking any supplements with iron, I would consider cutting them out, as iron is notorious for causing constipation.

Have you considered glycerin suppositories? My SIL used them on my nephew when he had constipation issues,...it's easier than an enema, and you might consider trying that first.

I don't think a saline enema is going to do anything at 24 weeks (labor wise), because really it's one of those things that really only does anything if you're ready for labor and need a little push.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Have you tried exercising? When everything else fails, a good brisk walk on top of all I'm doing has helped me to get things going. I think it's the blood flow to the area that helps.

And I don't see anything wrong with going the enema route. It might jump start things.


----------



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rootzdawta* 
Have you tried exercising? When everything else fails, a good brisk walk on top of all I'm doing has helped me to get things going. I think it's the blood flow to the area that helps.

And I don't see anything wrong with going the enema route. It might jump start things.

I'm still running 2-3 miles a few days a week. I would hope to shake something loose, lol.


----------



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thefreckledmama* 
If you're taking any supplements with iron, I would consider cutting them out, as iron is notorious for causing constipation.

Have you considered glycerin suppositories? My SIL used them on my nephew when he had constipation issues,...it's easier than an enema, and you might consider trying that first.

I don't think a saline enema is going to do anything at 24 weeks (labor wise), because really it's one of those things that really only does anything if you're ready for labor and need a little push.

I haven't thought about glycerin suppositories. GOod suggestion.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

I suffered terrible constipation due to the Zofran I was taking for my severe morning sickness, and I used enemas quite a few times when nothing else I tried worked. My midwife didn't like it but I was like, eh, if it works, it works. Being constipated is the WORST feeling. I wouldn't use enemas regularly but if it's something that helps get you some relief, I wouldn't feel bad about it.


----------



## azgirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I started taking magnesium citrate (solger brand 200mg) 600mg a day for migraines when I was pregnant. It also keeps your bowels loose. I take extra for constipation and it works wonders. It is balanced with calcium, so the more calcium you get the more magnesium you need. I know that I really up my calcium during pregnancy. Good luck!!


----------



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azgirl* 
I started taking magnesium citrate (solger brand 200mg) 600mg a day for migraines when I was pregnant. It also keeps your bowels loose. I take extra for constipation and it works wonders. It is balanced with calcium, so the more calcium you get the more magnesium you need. I know that I really up my calcium during pregnancy. Good luck!!

I've been taking a calcium supp but no idea how much is in it. Will go look!


----------



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

So after hitting day 7 with no luck, several doses of Miralax, as well as maintaining all the water and dietary/supplement things, I went the enema route this evening. And (sorry, TMI) had very little luck beyond a few, what my daughter calls, "rabbit turds", lol.

I am going to call my Dr tomorrow and see what her next step is. This is nearing ridiculous. DH and DD1 are starting to make "mom is full of crap" jokes, lol.


----------



## scifimama (Jan 17, 2008)

have you tried prune juice. i was mixing equal parts: prune juice and sprite and had good luck with that. and the mixture tastes just like grape juice.

i really hope you can find some relief. that's one of the most miserable parts of being preggo. good luck to ya' mama!


----------



## MommyNicoleTX (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeChRi* 
I'm still running 2-3 miles a few days a week. I would hope to shake something loose, lol.

holy crap!! thats so what i would do if i was running 2-3 mi while preggo! you go mama!









maybe this is going to just be your "normal" bm routine for a bit? i only go 1 every 3 days, preggo or not, but i feel fine. are you bloated, crampy, miserable too?

im going to recommend something not mentioned but probably cuz it sounds silly, but have u tried sex? that always works for um "my friend" lol. or what about squating and alternating it with sticking your bum in the air while hands and knees, and downward facing dog yoga position? and id say your due for a good massage!!

hope it all works out in the end


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

try canned fruit, juice and all. it helped me when i was terribly constipated during last pregnancy. good luck!


----------



## 3tammuz (Apr 30, 2008)

It seems like you have tried everything. I hope that your practioner has some additonal advice.

I found that my prenatals were the culprit. Went from over the counter to prescription and that really made a difference for me. Same with the iron and calcium supplements. I cut down on those two for a little bit of time and that seemed to help.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## khaoskat (May 11, 2006)

Ask your OB about the possibility of having developed a fibroid, those can sometimes cause issues.


----------



## Conejita (Sep 8, 2006)

My lifesaver this pregnancy has been Metamucil - 3-4 servings a day. Use the unflavored, fine powder and mix in with juice/water. Orange container. Nothing else was working for me. If I miss a dose - the constipation comes back. Just took abaout 24hrs before it kicked in


----------



## mammabunny (May 8, 2008)

Oh I feel your pain mama! It is the worst! I would have to say that this is what works for me: taking 1 metamucil wafer/cracker in the morning with a cup of 1/2 decaff coffee, then getting on the elliptical for an hour and drinking a liter of water - that whole routine is the only thing that works for me. If I don't do exactly that, in that order, I won't go. And sometimes even when I do that, I still don't go, but I at least go every few days. Good luck.


----------



## lizsky (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're dealing with this. I've dealt with chronic constipation for the past 3 years and had finally gotten it somewhat under control when I got pregnant and then things got worse again. I've had a few times this pregnancy where its been 6 or 7 days without going (awful feeling) and weeks and weeks of "rabbit poop." (I'm 35 weeks now).

I don't feel like anything has been a miracle cure, but a few things that have helped were powerful pro-biotics (from a vitamin store- the yogurts and the vitamins they sell at CVS did nothing for me), always drinking a hot drink every morning (oftentimes just plain hot water), eating breakfast early enough that I am not rushing out the door and have time use the bathroom in my own home (seems like my body refuses to poop at work or in unfamiliar bathrooms for some reason), keeping my vitamin C intake high, discontinuing my pre-natal vitamin that contained iron and calcium, taking colace & benefiber, and the occasional glycerin suppository when I had reached day 6 or 7 and was miserable.

Unfortunately, I recently learned that I've become anemic, so I feel like this diet balancing act has become even more complicated...

I hope that things will improve for you.


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm still dealing with constipation too and I'm 26 weeks along. It has recently improved a bit. My MW advised me to take a few days "off" my prenatals and BINGO sh*t happened!









I've also been taking a good probiotic, which helps a little bit.

I hope you find some relief soon!


----------



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

Just updating. Very little luck with the enemas (used 2). I did start taking 400mg magnesium citrate. Not sure if that did it (but if so, I wish I had known in past two pregnancies. I have been having regular, easy, action every day (usually 2-3x!) for the last 3 days. I have cut out stool softeners, eveything else. I feel like a new woman.


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

Yay! I'm glad you finally were able to get some relief!


----------



## mum5 (Apr 10, 2004)

have you ever tried the ACV route? I tried the raw stuff from the HFS, about 1 tsp w/ a glass of warm water and it really helped lots, but I was never, and have never been as constipated as you were. How awful, but glad you have some relief!
Look for some acv threads in this forum.


----------



## Sweetiemommy (Jul 19, 2005)

Wondering about your intestinal flora, do you take a probiotic daily? Also, try eliminating dairy products. I also think that a big bowl of popcorn can have a cleansing effect. Maybe do a modified fast, with lots of warm lemon, ginger and honey tea and drink lots of hot soup with rice. See if that doesn't clean things out. Also, I am a fan of the ocassional cup of senna tea. Good luck!


----------



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ella-makes-3* 
have you ever tried the ACV route? I tried the raw stuff from the HFS, about 1 tsp w/ a glass of warm water and it really helped lots, but I was never, and have never been as constipated as you were. How awful, but glad you have some relief!
Look for some acv threads in this forum.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sweetiemommy* 
Wondering about your intestinal flora, do you take a probiotic daily? Also, try eliminating dairy products. I also think that a big bowl of popcorn can have a cleansing effect. Maybe do a modified fast, with lots of warm lemon, ginger and honey tea and drink lots of hot soup with rice. See if that doesn't clean things out. Also, I am a fan of the ocassional cup of senna tea. Good luck!

Thank you for the thoughts. I do take a daily probiotic. I also think I would starve to death in pregnancy if I cut out dairy. It tends to be the only edible thing to me the entire time.







Would the senna tea be better than the pill Senokat I was using?


----------



## jsh7809 (Aug 7, 2009)

I had to chime in too, because the past few days have been frustrating for me after many months of great BM schedules (I think I got cocky!). I have a friend who swears by lemon water, which I love, but I don't know if it does anything. I also find raw apples, dried mango, and prune juice normally very effective. But sometimes when you're blocked, you're blocked, and that's just what your body does for a bit. And it sucks so so much!
I've found that a green smoothie (apple, banana, orange juice, and a bunch of collard greens or spinach or kale) can work wonders. Sounds gross but tastes sweet and the next day I am almost always relieved.
For me the constipation seems to come up most when I have been eating lots of beige things (carbs, meat, dairy) and nothing green. But I also take a great Cal/Mag supplement - I think it's 2 parts magnesium to 1 calcium - and it typically helps me sleep and "go".
Finally, there is a delicious vegan bran muffin recipe in one of the "How it All Vegan" cookbooks called "Make Ya Go Muffins" that I am definitely going to pull out this week. But any muffin with lots of bran should help keep you regular too!
Obviously I have given this subject too much thought


----------

